# Thread des grands départs (merci Bébert !)



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

Comme Bébert ne se décide pas à l'ouvrir, je le fais moi-meme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





La période des vacances approche à grands pas ! Déposez ici vos projets de vacances, vos destinations, vos lieux de prédilection afin de les partager avec ceux qui ne partiront pas cette année .... et dont, malheureusement, je suis !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...votre joie sera ma joie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ps : n'en rajoutez quand meme pas trop ! faudrait pas abuser !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juin 2003)

Je me joins à Thebig en tant que spectateur pour assister à vos départs en vacances ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et à votre retour n'oubliez pas de venir nous montrer quelques photos  en guise de carte postale, histoire de bien nous dégouter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : Bébert, tu passes du coté de Clermont alors ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *Et à votre retour n'oubliez pas de venir nous montrer quelques photos  en guise de carte postale, histoire de bien nous dégouter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
Ouais ! c'est ça ! Venez nous narguer ... bande de petits vacanciers bourgeois !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

...ce qui serait intéressant, ce serait de savoir pour quelles raisons les non-partants ne partent pas (évidemment) !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi, c'est très simple : manque de fric (enfants à l'unif !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : pour les dons, veuillez vous rendre sur www.thebiglebowskynécessiteux.com (cliquer sur le lien "zola") - merci d'avance !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...ce qui serait intéressant, ce serait de savoir pour quelles raisons les non-partants ne partent pas (évidemment) !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi, c'est très simple : manque de fric (enfants à l'unif !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

moi (enfin nous) c'est comme thebig : manque de fric : cause enfants à l'université !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
cause enfants à l'université ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Arfffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...j'avais oublié le mix des générations sur MacGé !...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juin 2003)

Je suis en congé depuis une semaine et je ne parts pas non plus pour cause de manque de liquidité.
Nous sommes en plein aménagement de notre cabane et les meubles, etc, etc... ça coute vite cher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Heureusement il fait très beau et j'en ai profité pour tondre ma petite pelouse pour la première fois. (hautement pationnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Par contre en septembre, vacance à L'AppleExpo.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

N'y aurait-il pas quelques "riches" pour poster ici, de façon à ne pas trop ghettoiser ce thread ???


----------



## toph (13 Juin 2003)

Polo vient faire une pose à l'étranger , je suis au Luxembourg pour cause de congé de dernière minute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










La Duvel est fraiche


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

Moi je ne sais pas encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'aurais pas plus de tunes en juillet ou en aout que maintenant, alors peut-etre un peu de camping ou chez la famille...

Je vous tiendrais au courant


----------



## toph (13 Juin 2003)

En juillet chez les anglais et Aout chez les Francais du sud , si les huissiers ne viennent pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

C'est vrai que les PCistes, avec leur config de base à 850 Euros, ont encore des tunes pour partir, eux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Nous, on est obligé de "panthériser" (nouveau mot pour thésauriser) si on veut rester dans le creux de la vague...!!!
ps : ça intéresse quelqu'un un Flower Power ??? 3000 Euros (1500 Euros pour le matos et 1500 Euros de plus parce qu'il m'a appartenu !!!) ... Arffffff


----------



## tomtom (13 Juin 2003)

Moi ce sera une petite semaine début septembre, et ce sera quelque part par là:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Moi ce sera une petite semaine début septembre, et ce sera quelque part par là:
* 

[/QUOTE]
Tidju ! Barcelone !!! Belle destination... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'y suis allé l'année dernière (2 semaines pour le boulot ... malheureusement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et c'est une des villes les plus attachantes que je connaisse...
J'y retournerai !!!


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

Histoire de rajouter quelques larmes, je ne pars pas non plus. La raison : pour ne pas croiser le "peuple" bien sûr !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement, je vais très certainement déménager (en tout cas je cherche ) et cela équivaut à faire des choix (quoique c'est vite fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Mais c'est pas grave, le meilleurs mois à PARIS c'est août : il n'y a pas grand monde et ça devient enfin vivable...


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

Je ne serais pas tout seul au bar à priori  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On se réjouit comme on peu


----------



## Niconemo (13 Juin 2003)

L'avatage de résider dans une ville aussi sinistre que Saint-Étienne, c'est qu'on n'a pas besoin d'aller très loin pour se sentir en vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Bref, je suis en train de me mettre officiellement à mon compte et les frais c'est pas le moment.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Par contre je vais sans doute passer un moment dans ma famille dans les Savoies et peut être ailleurs mais si je passe une frontière ce ne sera que de quelques centaines de mètres et à pied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Désolé pour les cartes postales dépaysantes...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2003)

Pas de départ cette année... je suis déjà parti en avril.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

Bon il serait bien quand même que nous ayons des départs : on va pas passer l'été au bar quand même !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez ouste, tout le monde dehors !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Comme Bébert ne se décide pas à l'ouvrir, je le fais moi-meme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour une fois que l'on demande à Bébert de l'ouvrir ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon il fait quoi ? il est déjà parti ?


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2003)

Direction la Lozère, comme d'habitude : il fait moins chaud qu'ici et il y a moins de monde. Pour se balader, c'est le rêve, le massif central c'est vraiment bien en été, et puis c'est mon chez moi et je ne sais pas m'en passer.

Ensuite fin août, peut-être 3-4 jours de tourisme culturel-cul-terreux dans un coin de la France du sud : grottes, châteaux, villages, restaus, etc. On fait ça régulièrement autour de Pâques (cette année, c'était une semaine en gascogne, périgord, quercy plus un bout de limousin  (tous ces coins, c'est pas la première fois, ni la dernière, c'est pas notre pêcheur en eau trouble, Aricosec qui me démentira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 

En août dernier, c'était la préhistoire, entre autres, en Ariège.

Bon, ça va, je vous fais baver


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon il serait bien quand même que nous ayons des départs : on va pas passer l'été au bar quand même !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais... je pars bosser dans 45 minutes.


----------



## Alex666 (14 Juin 2003)

ben on va faire un ptit sondage des vacances alors...

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1055546309Alex666">


*Qui part en vacances ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />loin et longtemps plus de 3 semaines
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />loin et pas longtemps moins de 3 semaines
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />pas loin et longtemps
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />pas loin et pas longtemps
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />part pas a cette periode
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />part pas du tout (jaime pas les vacances)
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />part pas pas de tunes
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />part pas jai autre chose a foutre !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />il est long ce sondage mais je prend mon temps pour dire que je ne part pas !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" />je suis toute l'année en vacances alors pk partir?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="11" />j'en reviens...
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## bebert (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Comme Bébert ne se décide pas à l'ouvrir, je le fais moi-meme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La période des vacances approche à grands pas ! Déposez ici vos projets de vacances, vos destinations, vos lieux de prédilection afin de les partager avec ceux qui ne partiront pas cette année .... et dont, malheureusement, je suis !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...votre joie sera ma joie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ps : n'en rajoutez quand meme pas trop ! faudrait pas abuser !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Rooooooonnnnntuuuuuuuuuudjuuuuuuuuuu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TheBig ma piqué mon sujet que javais prévu douvrir !!!











Bon, restons zen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jétais très occupé pour ma dernière journée de travail à régler les trucs à faire par mes collègues pendant mon absence. Et puis il y a le truc de dernière minute à faire pour le Directeur Commercial (lui qui est « si organisé » dit-on ici, pourquoi il me donne toujours des choses à faire pour hier ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Un document promotionnel de quatre pages pour une journée spéciale lundi prochain et patati et patata.
De plus jai préparé une liste des gens à appeler en cas de problème (SAV, consommables, etc.) et mon numéro de portable en fin de liste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ça va mieux maintenant, je peux poster au bar.
Et paf !!! un kernel panic (ça faisait longtemps) alors que je suis en train de poster ce long message !!!


Destination Vendée (La Tranche sur Mer) !!! Départ prévu dimanche dans la journée avec une nuit à Néris-les-bains.
La voiture est révisée, les pneus sont gonflés, la GameCube empaquetée, liPod et liBook chargés.
Demain je file chez le coiffeur. Tiens ça me fait penser, il faut que je tonde le gazon avant de partir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toute la petite famille, ma femme et mes deux enfants en route vers les plages de sables fin. Eh oui on va louper la fin de lannée scolaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et si le temps et le même qu'aujourd'hui ça va être chaud !
Pour le côté financier, la maison sur la plage est louée par mes parents,  jai une voiture de fonction, donc jai juste à ma charge les dépenses quotidiennes et lhôtel. 














Si je passe dans un cyber-café, je ne manquerai pas de vous passer le bonjour !


----------



## bebert (14 Juin 2003)

Ah j'oublais, je déclare forfait à tous les jeux en cours sur le bar pendant un période indéterminée.


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2003)

complètement dégueu ce thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je ne partirai pas en vacances avant le 21 septembre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



une semaine en corse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour quoi le 21 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parce que je ne peux pas avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et que je me marie le 20


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Ah j'oublais, je déclare forfait à tous les jeux en cours sur le bar pendant un période indéterminée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben tiens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Très bonnes vacances


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> *   que je me marie le 20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



































* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

 Départ prévu dimanche dans la journée avec une nuit à Néris-les-bains.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je le savais !!!  
	

 

Sinon Bébert je passe par Néris-Les-Bains lundi matin matin aux alentours de 7h15 avant d'aller au taf. Donc je t'attendrais dehors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour me reconnaitre, c'est facile : je porterais une écharpe rouge !


----------



## bebert (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Sinon Bébert je passe par Néris-Les-Bains lundi matin matin aux alentours de 7h15 avant d'aller au taf. Donc je t'attendrais dehors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour me reconnaitre, c'est facile : je porterais une écharpe rouge ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu nous apportes le petit-déj. ? Hôtel Garden, 3è étage.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Tu nous apportes le petit-déj. ? Hôtel Garden, 3è étage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah justement je pensais que tu m'offrirai un croissant au moins ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et puis je n'ai que 5 minutes (le temps de traverser la ville 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * N'y aurait-il pas quelques "riches" pour poster ici, de façon à ne pas trop ghettoiser ce thread ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Hummm, a vous lire j'ai un  peu honte...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pars mercredi prochain pour 10 jours en Guadeloupe. C'est pas vraiment mon genre de destiantion (je prefere moins "touristique") mais c'est là qu'habite ma mOman.Je ne considère pas ca comme des vaccances dans le sens ou j'y suis deja allé au moins 10 fois mais bon c'est pas mal quand meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Au programme: me faire dorlotter, boire des ti-punchs avec quelques amis, manger des boudins créoles et de accras, un peu de plongée, un peu de chasse sous marine... Bref: détente.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les vraies vaccances je sais pas encore et ca sera pas avant septembre et j'hesite sur les destinations: madagascar, botswana, mali, nouvelle zélande, nord du chili + bolivie... Le tout en combinant treck et explo 4x4... La misère quoi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelqu'un a d'autre idées de destination? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ceux qui auraient envie de voyager devant leur Mac voici mes photos de  Namibie  l'an dernier. Attention y'en a 267...
Bon voyage
La bise a tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je pars mercredi prochain pour 10 jours en Guadeloupe. C'est pas vraiment mon genre de
> *


Très bon choix jpmiss !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























...de tout coeur : bonnes vacances et bises à ta moman !!!!!


----------



## toph (15 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 très bonne destination


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *
> et que je me marie le 20
> 
> 
> ...



Felicitations


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour ceux qui auraient envie de voyager devant leur Mac voici mes photos de  Namibie  l'an dernier. Attention y'en a 267...
> Bon voyage
> ...



Je me suis permis d'aller voir également tes photos de Patagonie, c'est superbe aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci pour le voyage.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *Je me marie le 20.*



Toutes mes félicitations. Je vous adresse à tous deux  et bien que vous n'en ayiez probablement pas grand chose à faire  mes vux de bonheur. Pour convenus qu'ils soient, ils n'en sont pas moins profondément sincères.

Soyez heureux.


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2003)

merci jpmiss, ce soir j'ai fait un très beau voyage, la chaleur était là, alors j'ai fait un saut en Patagonie, merci, les photos sont magnifiques.








   [image]http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/4f5698f4/bc/Namibie+2002/163.jpg?bcFV76.ARv3eARPK[/image]


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2003)

comprends pas les liens marchent pas ?????


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je me suis permis d'aller voir également tes photos de Patagonie, c'est superbe aussi.
> 
> ...





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> merci jpmiss, ce soir j'ai fait un très beau voyage, la chaleur était là, alors j'ai fait un saut en Patagonie, merci, les photos sont magnifiques. *



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si ca vous dit y'a aussi la  Laponie Finlandaise


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je pars mercredi prochain pour 10 jours en Guadeloupe.   *



Bonne vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci pour les liens ( j'ai tout vu )


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bonne vacances
> 
> ...



Merci scarab' 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *  Merci pour les liens ( j'ai tout vu )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca a du te prendre un momment, y'en a un paquet


----------



## Nephou (16 Juin 2003)

merci de tout c?ur à tous (non, on ne s'en fout pas Doc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et à bientôt sur les forums


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Alors c'était comment ? Racontez nous un peu là !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On veut des photos !!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Alors c'était comment ? Racontez nous un peu là !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas fait de photos, j'avais oublié d'enmener Vampirax  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A part ca c'etait super: farniente en hamac, ti-punch, plongée, un peu de chasse sous marine... les antilles quoi


----------



## bebert (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Alors c'était comment ? Racontez nous un peu là !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai une photo de l'ancienne gare de Néris-les-bains, ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## bebert (30 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai pas fait de photos, j'avais oublié d'enmener Vampirax
> 
> ...



J'ai deux photo de mon iRikiki sur la plage !


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai deux photo de mon iRikiki sur la plage !
> 
> ...



Je suis dégouté: je voulais faire des photos sous-marines de Vampirax et comme d'hab' j'ai fait mon sac a la derniere minute et je l'ai oublié le pÔvre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai une photo de l'ancienne gare de Néris-les-bains, ça t'intéresse ?
> 
> ...














 mdr !! N'empeche que je t'ai attendu en bas de l'hotel !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ne te voyant pas venir je me suis glissé à l'intérieur et ... pour le reste demande à iRikiki, tu comprendras mieux tous ses bleus !! (siffle) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On veut voir iRikiki à la plage en string de bain !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et .. tant pis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour Vampirax mais on se rattrapera bientôt jpmiss j'ai un scénario de Roman photo qui se profile (faudrait juste que gigi récupère le photomaker ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'ai un scénario de Roman photo qui se profile (faudrait juste que gigi récupère le photomaker !
> 
> 
> ...



Enfin une bonne nouvelle


----------



## aricosec (30 Juin 2003)

les retours de vacances seront peut etre mieux
deja quelques scénarios.
.
BEBERT et le train fantome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



JPMISS et FINN ATLAS franchissant le col du ventou en tandem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aricover et sa gaule vierge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
manque un dialoguiste de qualité


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> aricover et sa gaule vierge  *














 j'adore !!!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> [bJPMISS et FINN ATLAS franchissant le col du ventou en tandem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le col de la Ventouse s'il te plais


----------



## aricosec (1 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le col de la Ventouse s'il te plais
> 
> ...


.
pardonne moi,c'est vrai,pour la prise au vent c'est mieux


----------



## bebert (1 Juillet 2003)

Et voilou, des images de mes vacances. Signé : iRikiki.





_cliquez sur l'image pour en voir d'autres_


----------



## kamkil (2 Juillet 2003)

Bonne chance pour ton mariage Nephou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour revenir un peu au sujet D) je devrais normalement partir dans le New-Jersey voir un copain mais je sais pas si je reste un ou deux mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kkn d'autre viens voir MWNY?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Et voilou, des images de mes vacances. Signé : iRikiki.
> 
> *



Hummpffff!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Hummpffff!!!
> 
> 
> ...


A force de Hummpffffrey ainsi, tu me fais penser à Bogart !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : c'est d'un nase !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> A force de Hummpffffrey ainsi, tu me fais penser à Bogart !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Mr &amp; Mme Bienfufé on un fils...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ps pour bebert: j'adore celle là:


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mr &amp; Mme Bienfufé on un fils...
> 
> ...



Malheureux ! 'tanplan va venir gueuler parce que les photos sont trop grandes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour en revenir à iRikiki, c'était son amour de vacances. La séparation a été dure


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ps pour bebert: j'adore celle là:
> *


Ouais ! En plus et en plein délire, elle peut s'accrocher à ses oreilles ! Pratique ça !!!


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais ! En plus et en plein délire, elle peut s'accrocher à ses oreilles ! Pratique ça !!!
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai bien pensé à tester "d'autres positions" mais j'ai douté de la souplesse de la Barbie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'ai bien pensé à tester "d'autres positions" mais j'ai douté de la souplesse de la Barbie
> 
> 
> ...


Par contre, ton iRikiki, il a l'air bien mou !!!


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Par contre, ton iRikiki, il a l'air bien mou !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Il sait se (re)tenir lui !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il sait se (re)tenir lui !
> 
> ...



C'est pour ca qu'il a un noeud au bout de la queue?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est pour ca qu'il a un noeud au bout de la queue?
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrffffff !!! J'avais pas vu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...(tiens je vais essayer ce soir !!!) Arf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...un noeud coulant de préférence... hihi Prrrfffttttt


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pour ca qu'il a un noeud au bout de la queue?
> 
> ...














M'enfin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! C'est pour ne pas qu'elle s'effiloche !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * un noeud coulant *



C'est vrai qu'a ton age les problemes de fuites ne sont pas rares. Attention a la petite goutte


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Attention a la petite goutte
> 
> 
> ...


Méfie-toi et pense à l'expression : "c'est la goutte qui fait déborder le nase !" ... non mais !!!


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2003)

C'est pas bientôt fini oui ! Je vais pisser de rire !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Méfie-toi et pense à l'expression : "c'est la goutte qui fait déborder le nase !" ... non mais !!!
> 
> 
> ...














 TheBig, STP retiens-toi: avec le nez maintenant


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Je vais pisser de rire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi aussi tu as ce genre de probleme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A ton age c'est pas normal, je te conseille vivement de consulter


----------



## krystof (3 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Toi aussi tu as ce genre de probleme
> 
> ...



Un plombier


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Toi aussi tu as ce genre de probleme
> 
> ...



M'en fout j'ai un nud !


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2003)

Finn vient de me signaler qu'on était hors-sujet et qu'il fallait poster dans le thread approprié : "à la queue leu leu".


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> M'en fout j'ai un n&amp;#339;ud !
> 
> ...



C'est une manie dans la famille bebert


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est une manie dans la famille bebert
> 
> ...



Je fais du yoga depuis que je suis devenu incontinent !


----------



## krystof (3 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je fais du yoga depuis que je suis devenu incontinent !
> 
> ...



Prends ça, ce sera plus efficace :


----------



## kamkil (5 Juillet 2003)

Je penserai à vous là-bas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je vais faire un tour de manège gratos près des grands lacs en plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juillet 2003)

oublie pas les photoooooos !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on veut des images parce que c'est pas avec un pauv' iRikiki qu'on va se caller !!!


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2003)

Qui part ou repart ?

Il y a eu LucG cette semaine, Roberto la semaine prochaine.

Pour ma part je repart à Nîmes puis à Nyon avec mon iRikiki et mon APN


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juillet 2003)

oui ... parce que "le grand défix", il pédale dans la choucroute depuis des lustres en fond de bar , et depuis iRikiki avec un crs, hin ... les autres se sont pas cassé le © !













et moi je pars pas et je comptais sur les candidats pour  me distraire ... pffff ! bernique !


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais si, mais si, attends deux semaines et je reviens te raconter ma vie !!
> 
> 
> ...


merci, Roberto ... voilà au moins un homme de  *confiance !*


----------



## bebert (19 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais si, mais si, attends deux semaines et je reviens te raconter ma vie !!
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut s'attendre à un roman fleuve de plus de 1000 pages !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> On se MOQUE ???
> 
> 
> ...














 mais  *elle* , ce ne sont pas des pensées qu'elle attend de  *Roberto* , mais des  *actes* ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_enfin, on appelle ça comme ça..._


----------



## barbarella (23 Juillet 2003)

Ca y est ça se précise, bientôt le départ. Destination, Torredonjemeno, en Andalousie, vous connaissez ? Une copine m'a dit que c'était super, une bourgade charmante un maire délicieux, elle y a envoyé son mari l'année dernière, elle a passé des vacances de rêve, d'ailleurs elle m'a envoyé des photos, 






Là c'est un copain à elle, il y sera encore cette année


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

Bah moi, je pars avec Vieux Râleur à Ibiza, il parait que les musées sont pas mal.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Ca y est ça se précise, bientôt le départ. Destination, Torredonjemeno, en Andalousie, vous connaissez ? Une copine m'a dit que c'était super, une bourgade charmante un maire délicieux, elle y a envoyé son mari l'année dernière, elle a passé des vacances de rêve, d'ailleurs elle m'a envoyé des photos,
> Là c'est un copain à elle, il y sera encore cette année *



gaffe  *krystof*  je le sens mal ce coup là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'en connais une qu'a pas l'air net  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'as vu la tronche du "copain"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il a une tête à draguer les mères de famille avant le train des cocus du vendredi soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chacun ses goûts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_je parle des goûts des mères de famille_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Bah moi, je pars avec Vieux Râleur à Ibiza, il parait que les musées sont pas mal.*








 enfin "un peu de culture"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 c'est vrai, quoi, elles ne comprennent jamais quand on leur explique qu'il s'agit d'une  *émotion purement esthétique*









 "changer de pature réjouit les veaux"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_j'ai dit ça, moi?_


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Bah moi, je pars avec Vieux Râleur à Ibiza, il parait que les musées sont pas mal.
> 
> *



J'peux venir? J'ai une de ces soif de culture moi en ce moment...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'peux venir? J'ai une de ces soif de culture moi en ce moment...
> 
> 
> ...



bien sur, en plus c'est "entrée gratuite" tous les jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










la cul-ture à la portée de toutes les bourses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_il est où ce code, bordel?_


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'peux venir? J'ai une de ces soif de culture moi en ce moment...
> 
> ...



Pas de problème.
Suivez le string...heu...le guide.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas de problème.
> Suivez le string...heu...le guide.
> 
> ...











 t'es pas un peu fou, là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 avec ça, il va nous péter tout le boîtier de fusibles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tu prends de sacrés risques


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un peu de roundeup dans le slip, ça calmera les ardeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un peu de roundeup dans le slip, ça calmera les ardeurs.
> 
> ...



tu penses qu'il y a des risques de ce coté là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je croyais à un patinage de neurones


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu penses qu'il y a des risques de ce coté là
> 
> ...



A Ibiza, les neurones sont interdits de territoire.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu penses qu'il y a des risques de ce coté là
> 
> ...



'Faut reconnaire que je patine a mort là!!!


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

Déjà qu'hier ça allait pas fort non plus.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

au fait c'est pour quand les resultats d'Aubade?


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * au fait c'est pour quand les resultats d'Aubade?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On y va, on y va.


----------



## Yip (26 Juillet 2003)

Bon, tout à l'heure je pars pour l'Aveyron.

Mais ne vous réjouissez pas trop vite, je continuerai à hanter ces forums de là bas (si le GPRS passe)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et puis retour le 5, ça sera du rapide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça ne me dépaysera pas, il paraît qu'il y a des feux aussi par là... (ça a bien cramé cet après-midi, cette fois c'est l'Esterel qui a pris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ballet de canadairs au dessus de nos têtes  un sacré moment, j'en profite pour les remercier et leur tirer mon chapeau jusqu'au parquet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, ce sont des gars courageux et super forts, comme les intermittents, sauf que eux, dans les moments importants, ils sont là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Allez à tout de suite


----------



## kamkil (26 Juillet 2003)

Vous etes deja rentrer de la premiere vague? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







La deuxieme vague commence le 11 aout pour moi avec un stage de voile glenans a paimpol, bretagne (l'ile verte pour les connaisseurs, pas loin de breat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

L'annee derniere yavait 0 filles... a part les monitrices bien sur. Esperons que ca change cette annee


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, tout à l'heure je pars pour l'Aveyron.
> 
> Mais ne vous réjouissez pas trop vite, je continuerai à hanter ces forums de là bas (si le GPRS passe)
> 
> ...



L'an dernier ça passait  là haut Buron du Galabert, pas loin du col...
Alors que pour les coups de fil c'était "emergency only", attention au dépassements ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS ne dis pas aux Aveyronnais,que je compare avec la Lozére ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon allez j'ai un vol pour Marrakech dans pas longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zou.

Bonne vacances


----------



## Yip (27 Juillet 2003)

Bon ça passe...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Premier post depuis l'Aveyron  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon vol scarab, à bientôt


----------



## tomtom (13 Septembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça passe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personne depuis n'est parti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, moi je suis rentré la semaine dernière de  Barcelone 

Magnifique ville 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , de plus, j'étais déjà fan de Gaudi sur papier glacé, mais en vrais, c'est tout autre chose


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Personne depuis n'est parti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En effet: ville magique a tous points de vue.
Moi je reviens d' Irlande 
Tres joli, et la réputation de Pubs Irlandais n'est pas usurpée


----------



## Foguenne (13 Septembre 2003)

Très sympa ces photos de Barcelone et d'Irlande.
"Ross Errilly Abbey",c'est vraiment impressionant.


----------



## toph (15 Septembre 2003)

Et encore Polo tu n'avais le breuvage qui va avec


----------

